# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Straszny smród z buzi po wyrwaniu zęba chirurgicznie

## Ciekawa20

Witam w czwartek  miałam usuwany chirurgicznie ząb 6 prawą na dole no i oczywiście moje pytanie dotyczy tego że niestety po tej prawej stronie czuje niedobry posmak a do tego strasznie śmierdzi z buzi dziąsło na dole jest obolałe i jak je dotykam to normalnie czuć ten smród na palcu.Co zrobić?udać się do dentysty?a może to normalne po  wyrwaniu chirurgicznie?ten ząb który miałam wyrwany miał większość kanałów niedrożnych dlatego zdecydowałam że go wyrwę.Ząb wcześniej nie doleczony kanałowo.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Jeśli ząb został wyrwany przedwczoraj, opuchnięcie oraz nieprzyjemny zapach nie jest niczym niepokojącym, dolegliwości te ustąpią z czasem. Doraźnie proponuję płukać jamę ustną naparem z szałwi. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## mala

> Witam
> Jeśli ząb został wyrwany przedwczoraj, opuchnięcie oraz nieprzyjemny zapach nie jest niczym niepokojącym, dolegliwości te ustąpią z czasem. Doraźnie proponuję płukać jamę ustną naparem z szałwi. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


A ile razy dziennie płukać?

----------


## Krzysztof

Proponuję 3-4 razy dziennie po przygotowaniu naparu poprzez zalanie wrzątkiem do maksymalnie połowy szklanki. Można stosować również inne preparaty typu dentosept lub inne - można o nie zapytać w aptece. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ciekawa20

I co po takim płukaniu ten zapach zniknie?? bo już płukałam parę razy i nadal czuje brzydki posmak i zapach

----------

